# How to test an used Mazzer SJ and Gaggia Classic?



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

My apologies in advance if these questions sound silly. A (3 years old?) Mazzer SJ will arrive at my house on Saturday. I have no experience with electric grinder - just a Hario, and dissembling the machine would be quite beyond me. Is there any quick way to check if it is working properly? I heard Mazzer is quite easy to fix, but is there any issue that will be deadly? The grinder will be paired with an FF X1 before the Gaggia arrives.

The Gaggia will be delivered 1 - 2 weeks later. Again - is there anything worth noting?

Thank you very much in advance.

Oki


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations on getting an SJ, its a great grinder.

One of the first thing to check is if the bearings are worn. Turn on the SJ and start grinding (without any beans in there), the grinder should just making a humming sound with the motor turning the burrs. Before doing this insure that the burrs aren't touching and slacking off a bit.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Turn it on, if it works then that's a good start.

Slowely increase the grind setting till the burrs start to chirp. Is it continuous or intermittent (showing alignment problem maybe). Open it up (clockwise to undo) and check the burrs for sharpness. Buy some more if they are blunt.

..then the modding starts.

Great grinder btw, and more than a match for a Classic


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for your help. My grinder arrived today and the burrs/bearings look like this. Need cleaning but I think they're ok?

I only managed to go from 1 to 5 before it filled out the doser chamber, should I try again from 5 to 9?

It has seen commercial use and hence came with 2 kilo of coffee in the hopper. I now have about 1 kilo left to test the grinder


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Okigen

Difficult to tell from the photos if the burrs are good, they don't look obviously chipped but difficult to say if they are sharp To tell if they are sharp in believe you run your finger nail across the cutting edge, they should just bite/ catch your nail. If in doubt buy a set of new steel ones (make sure they are genuine Mazzer) they are fairly cheap and will last a lifetime for home use.

You can't see the bearings they are buried deeper in the machine, the last photo you posted is of the adjuster ring its not a bearing. See here for a guide to deconstruction to see whats involved in getting to the bearings http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25913-Super-Jolly-deconstruction As you can see its quite involved!. If the grinder sounds quiet and smoother when running with no beans in it and runs down smoothly the bearings are OK. If it sounds like its grinding beans with no beans in it the bearings are shot.

Hope you got a good one! Start searching for Mazzer mods, there are plenty and they make a real difference.

Re grinder settings, turning the adjuster ring anti-clockwise makes the grind finer not sure where you are with 1-5. Might be better to start with the burrs touching and ease back from there. To get to this point I wind the adjuster ring anti-clockwise until I can't turn the burrs by hand (I use a socket on the nut you can see that holds on the lower burr carrier) then turn clockwise until you can move them freely. I'd say for espresso you will be grinding close to the sticker arrow on the adjuster ring (about setting 5) lining up with the notch on the grinders body but this will depend on the beans, the burrs, the grinder etc., so its only a ball park setting. If the burrs touch they chirp/ squeal on mine that happens around setting 3.5 but anywhere near that is way too fine a grind.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Russ,

Whoa, looks like lots of work!

Also I looks at this video and seems like when I put back the asjuster it may be no longer the same grinding setting (i.e. the number is changed?)






Also does the Mazzer always have a small handle on the ring to rotate the numbers? I don't see that in mine.

Cheers,

Oki


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Oki

Re read my post-I've been edditing so it may be clearer now?

The numbers don't mean that much but I'm guessing you have to wind the adjuster ring in more to get to where you need to be, when you tested were the ground beans very course? You are aiming for fine sand ish size if you don't know.

Yes there should be a small handle on the adjuster ring, if yours is missing an M5 bolt fits or buy a new one here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Grinder-Adjustment-Rod-/321847473469?hash=item4aef9ab53d

Without the adjuster rod I'm guessing you may struggle to turn the adjuster ring as its probably quite tight if it's dirty. I cleaned the threads up on mine with a toothbrush and meths then lubed with food grade silicone, easy now!

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Russ,

Thanks a lot. Yes they are very coarse. I think the burrs are blunt as well. Want to take them out for cleaning but the screws are realy really tight!

Also this grinder has a stamp saying it was tested last month (it was used in a shop). Does that provide some comfort that this grinder is working? :-s

Cheers,

Oki


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Possibly just a PAT test sticker? Don't think that means its good at grinding coffee, just that electrically it's less likely to kill you....









Which is always nice to know.....


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh true on second look it says 'Electrical safety test'


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok it looks like the burrs are really blunt. Cant get decent grind from it so I ordered new burrs.

I saw some posts here and there mentioned modding to avoid coffee retention (I have a SJ doser) Would you be able to point me to somewhere I can find instructions for these? My coffee ritual is normally in early morning so I'm really keen to keep the mess at a minimum


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

There are quite a few..

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17624-Mazzer-doser-sweeper-mod

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8645-Super-Jolly-Tips-and-Tricks

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6147-Mazzer-Doserless-Mod

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6005-Mazzer-Doser-Modifications

Personally I'm a fan of a bit of cardboard (cereal packet is perfect) that is held in place against the bottom 'vanes' by the upper 'star'. Sweeps perfectly clean and no need to remove any parts of the doser assembly permanently.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Some other bits to look at here copied from an old post I made:

l've done these mods to my SJ and Major all work a treat:

Schectermatic: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html I printed mine out on paper then laminated it, seems to work well. Then the Mouse mod: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod I usef one of these 250ml cocktail shakers http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331092981200? The top of the cocktail shaker is great for weighing beans into then I use it to stop pop-corning when grinding. I also use a lens hood for a hopper (credit to CoffeeChap who I believe came up with the idea originally). I got this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phot-R-58mm-Universal-Collapsible-Rubber-Multi-Lens-Hood-for-Wide-Angle-Lenses-/271395562751?hash=item3f306fa4ff a lid from a tin of Nescafe Gold Blend Barista Style (a friend lets me have his empty -Ahem!) is a great fit for the top of the lens hood and black to match. I also did the clean sweep mod (sure you will find this if you search on forum). Mine was an automatic model so I removed the micro switch in the hopper and disabled the lower switch.

I use a pastry brush to give it a quick brush round every dose and a quick bash with the lens hopper lid to collapse the lens hood clears the shoot and makes it almost zero retention.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

Regarding the Mouse mode, what is the purpose of putting the shaker in the doser? :-s


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@Okigen

It just smooths out the doser assembly making grinds less likely to build up and makes brushing out the doser easier. I single dose and my routine is weigh beans (into the base of the cocktail shaker you don't use for the mod) grind (I use the cocktail shaker base in the grinders throat to reduce popcorning), bash the lens hood to clear the grinds out of the shoot and into the doser then thwack, a quick sweep round the dosing chamber and then a couple more thwacks, job done. Retention is pretty much zero.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@Okigen

It just smooths out the doser assembly making grinds less likely to build up and makes brushing out the doser easier. I single dose and my routine is weigh beans (into the base of the cocktail shaker you don't use for the mod) grind (I use the cocktail shaker base in the grinders throat to reduce popcorning), bash the lens hood to clear the grinds out of the shute and into the doser then thwack, a quick sweep round the dosing chamber and then a couple more thwacks, job done. Retention is pretty much zero.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry double post trying to correct my spelling (as best I can......)


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

So before doing the mod I first need to put in new burrs. The upper burrs are ok, but there is no way to pull up the screws in lower burrs as they are very, very tight.

So I googled and there seem to be 3 options:

A. Put something to stop the burrs from turning then use a screwdriver to pull it up. Which I tried with no success. Also quite risky as the wedge can damage the surrounding area?

b. Buy a puller to pull them up?

c. Tighten long bolts on top of the screws until carrier is separated. I can't understand how this would work...

Considering my engineering/mechanical knowledge is zero, which would be a safe and easiest way to do it? I'm thinking of buying the puller, is it a good choice?

Cheers,

Oki


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You can unscrew the burrs off of the lower carrier. It's probably best to put something like a wooden spoon in to stop it turning, (definitely wooden.)

But I'd recommend using a puller if you wanted to remove the lower carrier. El Carajillo made his out of a sheet of thick steel.

Levering the carrier our can bend it and using the 3 screws can wreck the lower plate under bottom carrier.

If you do want to clean out underneath the carrier then you can use a pipe cleaner + Vac


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@Okigen

You shouldn't need to remover the lower burr carrier to change the burrs.

When I've taken mine out I've put something in the grind shute to stop the but carrier rotating (something wood would be a good idea, I've used the handle of my pastry brush I use when cleaning out the doser after grinding)

With a decent long screwdriver they should come out, they shouldn't be that tight, be careful not to chew screw heads up.

Good luck

Russ


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks a lot your the advice! Yes my intention is only to change the burrs but the 3 screws are too tight! I guess coffee grounds have been stuck there for ages. If pulling up the carrier can give another way to unscrew the burrs I will consider it, but seems like it won't make much difference as I still have to deal with the 3 screws anyway :-s

My friend will pass by next weekends with an electric screwdriver, perhaps it can provide more force than I do...


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

I doubt the electric screwdriver is a good idea, think you are Likley to strip the heads. Maybe try some heat and the biggest screwdriver you can get but it needs to fit well. A heat gun would be my choice to try, I got one of these last week, bargain! http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-2000W-Hot-Air-Gun/p/215623 You could also put a spanner on the screwdriver handle to get more leverage.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi thanks everyone. I managed to get the screws out after digging out all grounds and buying a bigger screwdriver


----------

